# No sound with flash?



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont get any sound with flash in my browser, Banshee sound works fine, but no sound on youtube, google video, etc.

I am running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and using the latest version of flash ( 7 i think ). I also have tried with the windows version of firefox ( flash 9 ) and neither work.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

are all the options checked in the multimedia settins in IE to allow you to play videos, sounds and animations in internet options on the advanced tab?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

scottydont2841 said:


> are all the options checked in the multimedia settins in IE to allow you to play videos, sounds and animations in internet options on the advanced tab?


I'm afraid Ubuntu doesn't have IE.


d34thr3c0n, try opening the terminal and typing this: (or pasting)


```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1
```
And then:

```
sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/
```
And then:

```
sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket
```
Let us know if that fixes.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

whoops, never read it properly, i just assumed.


----------



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks *kbaona*... worked perfectly!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Good. Seems that it is a bug in Ubuntu. Glad it's working.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

scottydont2841 said:


> are all the options checked in the multimedia settins in IE to allow you to play videos, sounds and animations in internet options on the advanced tab?


*bonks head*

Don't forget this is the Linux Support forum. Microsoft no touchy.


----------



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

hey, it happened again, so I repeated the steps above, works fine now.

I have noticed, for a long time, that the audio and video arent in sync. so on a video of someone talking, their mouth moves, and about 1/4 sec later, you hear it. Is there any way to fix this, or is is just something due to the fact that I am using linux + flash 7


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

hmm...flash 7, have you tried to update to the latest version of flash? update the source list: (sudo apt-get update)
try that above, and try this:

```
sudo update-flashplugin
```


----------



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

```
sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found
```
what's the latest linux flash plugin? i have windows firefox with flash 9 thru wine...


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

hmm, It seems that version 7 IS the latest for linux. so here's something else to try.


```
sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
```
In gedit change this:

```
FIREFOX_DSP=""
```
To this:

```
FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
```
restart Firefox to test it.


----------



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

still have a time lag... if i have something open ( music vid ) when i close firefox, i still hear the sound up to the point where the video was when i closed the window


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you mean that the sound and video are not in sync all the time? Or does the sound just keep going for a bit when you close down FF.


----------



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

they are never in sync... when i start a video, it plays for a moment before sound starts. then once i close it, the sound continues up until the point the video was at when i closed it.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, I found this thread at the Ubuntu forums:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186594
It supposedly fixes the problem that you are having, although some users don't have luck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## d34thr3c0n (Sep 20, 2005)

followed that, still no luck, sound is still laggy

dunno if it helps, but i am using the onboard sound on my nForce2 MB


----------

